# No display when adding new RAM



## duomax03 (Sep 5, 2010)

I have an Acer M1641 Desktop and I bought a brand new RAM (which is 2GB DDR2-800 Kingston) to upgrade my existing one (which is 1GB DDR2-667 Samsung). My plan was to buy a RAM with the same frequency (DDR2-667) but 

It's difficult to find one, so I bought the DDR2-800. I asked the sales clerk if it's possible to use them together (DDR2-667 & DDR2-800), he said NO, so I put aside my old RAM and use the DDR2-800 instead.

I have a successful installation, but after two months while playing games my system hanged up, so I'm forced to press the power button to restart it. And then boom! There's no display, the monitor power is good (means 

not in a stand by mode), the cpu fan is running as well as the powersupply, no beep, just a black screen with text "cable is not connected".

I wonder if it's my video card or the memory that caused the problem. I pulled off the RAM and replaced my old one (DDR2-667), the system boots up! So my new RAM was the culprit. I brought it back to the store to 

tell them the problem, they tested the memory on their PC, and it works! I don't want to bring it back home and get the same result so I asked for a new replacement. They gave me one.

Now back home I removed the old one and installed the new RAM, but still, NO DISPLAY, NO BEEP, POWER IS GOOD, 

THE FAN IS RUNNING. I tried to add the old RAM and still the same result. I removed the new RAM and retain the old one, and the system boots up.

What should be the problem? Looks like my PC doesn't allow me to add a new RAM anymore.

These are the things that I did so far but still no display:
- clear the CMOS (remove the battery and put it back again)
- Reset the BIOS
- Remove the video card and use the built in
- Detached all the data cables and other pheripherals (only the memory, cpu and the video card is attached)


This is really weird because my old RAM (1GB DDR2-667) can boot up my PC while the new one can not, and I know that the new RAM (2GB DDR2-800) is good because it's working in other computer.


My motherboard can support DDR2-800 and up to 4GB Of RAM.

This is PC config:
Windows 7 Ultimate 32bit
Pentium Dual-Core 2.2 Ghz 800 FSB
GeForce 210 1GB DDR3
160GB HDD SATA

Do I need to update my BIOS? Please help.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If it boots and runs fine using the old ram, and the new sticks are properly installed in the slots, then the problem is the new ram either being defective or not compatible with you system.


----------



## duomax03 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you sir for your response. 
I searched the Internet to see if Kingston brand of memory is compatible with my PC, and it is.

Actually I used it for two months. It's just the day when it hanged up and rebooted the PC.

Do you have any idea sir what brand is best for my PC?
Samsung DDR2-667 1GB/2GB is very rare now a days.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try www.crucial.com, use the memory configuration utility.


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

Try to look up the model number of your Samsung RAM on the internet, note down its specs. and use that to compare with and choose the right kind of memory for the system.

First step, use Crucial's online scanner as suggested above.

It certainly looks like a case of memory incompatibility.

This is what I could find for the Aspire M1640 Series:
Up to 4 GB DDR2 533/667 MHz SDRAM (single-channel support on two DIMMs)


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

As already suggested, it sounds like the ram you purchased is incompatible. It is not unheard of for ram to work sporatically even if it is the wrong type. For the best stability though, use the speed/type suggested by ReviverSoft. Brand doesn't matter as much as speed and the type of memory. Crucial does make very good memory.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Try RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com, use the memory configuration utility.


Same advice. Crucial is the best option for compatibility for OEM PC's.
RAM should be installed in matched pairs to avoid the problems you are experiencing.


----------



## duomax03 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey guys! I brought the RAM to the store yesterday, and they told me that they will ask the manufacturer for any possible solution or replacement perhaps.

I'll just post for an update in a week or two.


----------



## duomax03 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey guys! the new RAM arrive last week but still not working. I sent an e-mail to the Acer's Online Support and they told me that Kingston brand of memory is not recommended to my PC (*Aspire M1641*). They recommended *Samsung* and *Apacer*.

Is there anyone here in the forum that has an Acer Aspire M1641 with Kingston brand of memory on it? Please anyone. 

I just can't believe that it is not compatible with my PC, while the Kingston WebSite said it is. A waste of money.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you contact Kingston support?


----------



## duomax03 (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok. I'll contact the Kingston support and I'll just post the development.


----------



## duomax03 (Sep 5, 2010)

duomax03 said:


> Ok. I'll contact the Kingston support and I'll just post the development.


hello guys! after almost a month of communicating with them I end empty handed. It's confirmed that my problem is caused by incompatibility.

The Acer Tech Support said that Kingston brand of memory is not recommended for my PC. Instead they gave me these brands:
-Apacer
-samsung
-hynnix
-nanya
-infineon

I asked the Kingston Tech Support if it is true, and they said it's not. Actually they have a certain memory for branded PC's, and for mine it is the *KAC-VR208/2G* or *KAC-VR208/1G* which is different from what I bought (*KVR800D2N6/2G-SP*) and they added: 
"For your information, the part number *KVR800D2N6/2G-SP* is Kingston ValueRam (KVR). The KVR parts are Kingston's generic memory modules which are built to industry standards. Although they are the correct specs the chips used are not specifically validated on this name brand computer. Sometimes that may be cause for compatibility problems."

I asked the store if they have that certain type of memory, and they haven't. I asked for a refund and they refuse because it's already overdue.

I searched the Apacer website and found out that they also have a certain memory modules for my PC.
- *AP2048ACUE800 *
- *AP2048ACUE667*
I looked for these types of memory and found nothing their Apacer memory are also generic.

I tried to search for samsung memory but I can't find the RAM section on their website.
The last 3 brands Acer recommends are very uncommon here in the Philippines so stop searching for them.

So now I ended up looking for a buyer.

For anyone who has a branded PC and you're looking for a memory upgrade, make sure that it is the same with the one already installed. Now if the type of memory that you have is really hard to find, you can look for other brand but don't forget to search. Branded PC's always have a certain type of memory.

Kachow! Thanks for those who respond.:wink:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For OEM PC's Crucial is the best bet for compatibility use the Crucial web site to get the correct part number > RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

If you go to the Kingston site there is a memory configurator there that will tell you the Kingston ram models that will work with your system, and yes it has to be BS that Kingston ram will not work with Acer computers.
Let me just add to the mix that you seem not to hear everyone telling you to go to RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com but had you listened to the first post this thread would have been over a while ago because not only is Crucial amongst the best rams, but they guaranty a match or money back. Now use the configurator and buy only the recommended models and so you know, speed of ram has nothing whatsoever to do with co0mpatibility, and that is the mistake you are making.


----------

